# Oceanfront 2br Kauai Beach Villas on Ebay



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2014)

This is a real steal, if someone wants to go for it.  Deeded oceanfront 2br annual with free closing.  This is not my unit, and I have no connection to the seller.  I just think it's a killer deal if anyone is shopping for the best of the best at KBV.  Hope a Tugger takes advantage of this auction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-PAH...31264226776?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e8ff525d8

Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 12, 2014)

*8 Bids by same person*



BMWguynw said:


> This is a real steal, if someone wants to go for it.  Deeded oceanfront 2br annual with free closing.  This is not my unit, and I have no connection to the seller.  I just think it's a killer deal if anyone is shopping for the best of the best at KBV.  Hope a Tugger takes advantage of this auction!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-PAH...31264226776?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e8ff525d8
> 
> Dave



Still at $1.00


----------



## LLW (Aug 12, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> 8 bids by same person......
> Still at $1.00



Ebay experts: 
1. How do you know it's the same person?
2. Why would the same person bid 8 times at the same price?


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2014)

If you click on the number of bids all the bids show up and it shows who the 
Bidders are. If there is only one name that person bid all the bids. They 
Probably just kept increasing their maximum bid. When someone else bids 
You will see how high he went if you become the higher bid.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 12, 2014)

*If it was a different bidder, then the price would not stay at the start bid amount.*



LLW said:


> Ebay experts:
> 1. How do you know it's the same person?
> 2. Why would the same person bid 8 times at the same price?





slip said:


> If you click on the number of bids all the bids show up and it shows who the
> Bidders are. If there is only one name that person bid all the bids. They
> Probably just kept increasing their maximum bid. When someone else bids
> You will see how high he went if you become the higher bid.




On this listing, as with all their auctions, the bidders are kept private.  But if you click on the number of bids, it will show you how many bidders are bidding.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

We love this resort, and now that I'm retired, we'd like to acquire more weeks there, so I will have to keep an eye on this auction.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 12, 2014)

is this really a great deal?

also, how can they manage to do closings for free & free transfers?

if you wanted a good 2br trader you can get one for less than $1,435.48 in maint fees right?  
I'm assuming prop taxes are extra, they don't list them or mention if they are included.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 12, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> is this really a great deal?
> 
> if you wanted a good 2br trader you can get one for less than $1,435.48 in maint fees right?  I'm assuming prop taxes are extra, they don't list them or mention if they are included.



This one is a buy to use.  It is a dead-on oceanfront unit on Kauai.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

In Hawaii, property tax is included.  

This is the kind of timeshare that you buy for your own personal use.  It's not a big fancy resort - in fact, it's quiet, and has many units that are privately owned condos.

It's cheap, because it a relatively unknown resort, and the original owner probably paid a "relief company" to take it off their hands, so the relief company already made their money, and now they are just dumping it on ebay to get rid of it.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It's cheap, because it a relatively unknown resort, and the original owner probably paid a "relief company" to take it off their hands, so the relief company already made their money, and now they are just dumping it on ebay to get rid of it.



It is also cheap because it typically doesn't rent for more than the maintenance fees, it can be had trading through RCI fairly easily IF you don't care about view (a bunch of April 2015 weeks recently appeared in one of my searches) and it is a fairly expensive trader when you consider the maintenance fees.

On the flip side, it is a great unit to own if you want an oceanfront view and you aren't expecting Westin/Marriott level accommodations.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

True - and one reason for this is that you are competing with full-time condo owners at the resort who have a lower cost base, and can rent their timeshares for less money than timeshare owners.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> True - and one reason for this is that you are competing with full-time condo owners at the resort who have a lower cost base, and can rent their timeshares for less money than timeshare owners.



Fully concur with this -- I noticed the ads on craigslist and VRBO and wondered how they were covering their costs with such low rental prices (and some of these were ocean view).  Then I noted that the unit was not in the Pahio pool of units.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Fully concur with this -- I noticed the ads on craigslist and VRBO and wondered how they were covering their costs with such low rental prices (and some of these were ocean view).  Then I noted that the unit was not in the Pahio pool of units.
> 
> -ryan



There is a full-time condo owner who lives there and also owns 5 other condos that he rents year-round.  

He has a really nice place there himself - he bought two, 2 bdm. units and remodeled them to make a really big condo, ocean front, top floor.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> There is a full-time condo owner who lives there and also owns 5 other condos that he rents year-round.
> 
> He has a really nice place there himself - he bought two, 2 bdm. units and remodeled them to make a really big condo, ocean front, top floor.



Nice work if you can get it!  I'll bet it's beautiful.  There are currently six wholly-owned condos for sale at KBV, ranging in price from $249K to $469K.  Guess which one is the oceanfront unit? 

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Kauai-Beach-Dr/beds-2/baths-2/price-na-250000

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2014)

When I win the lottery, I'm going to buy an OF condo there!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> When I win the lottery, I'm going to buy an OF condo there!



I may not wait. I need to retire someplace. 

Dave


----------



## GregT (Aug 12, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> This one is a buy to use.  It is a dead-on oceanfront unit on Kauai.



How can you tell its Oceanfront unit?  Is it the deeded H10/15?  Can you decipher that for me?

The listing says that it is a Wyndham unit, but I didn't think Wyndham had the Oceanfront units -- maybe that is my mistake though (going purely from Wyndham's points chart).

Thanks very much -- and this does look like a great property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> How can you tell its Oceanfront unit?  Is it the deeded H10/15?  Can you decipher that for me?
> 
> The listing says that it is a Wyndham unit, but I didn't think Wyndham had the Oceanfront units -- maybe that is my mistake though (going purely from Wyndham's points chart).
> 
> ...



This is the sort of thing owners know, but that isn't generally well understood.

Wyndham is the management company. They don't own the resort, but do manage all the timeshares at KBV.  H10/15 means it's deeded unit H10 week 15.  Since the timeshare weeks float, it's any week, 1-52, available to be reserved.

Kauai Beach Villas has eight buildings, numbered A through H. F, G, and H buildings are ocean view.  Of those, G and H buildings are face-on oceanfront.  Since the 2 bedroom units go all the way though the building, anything deeded in H building is oceanfront.  (In addition, there are no 1 bedroom units in H building, so anything deeded in H is a 2 bedroom.) 

Reserving a unit at KBV follows the view type you own. (The other 2br view is Lagoon View.) If you own in building A through E, all you can reserve is Lagoon View. Still nice, but not ocean view.)  If you own in F, G, or H building, you can reserve ocean view. So owning in H building is as good as it gets. 

Dave


----------



## GregT (Aug 12, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> This is the sort of thing owners know, but that isn't generally well understood.
> 
> Wyndham is the management company. They don't own the resort, but do manage all the timeshares at KBV.  H10/15 means it's deeded unit H10 week 15.  Since the timeshare weeks float, it's any week, 1-52, available to be reserved.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the translation -- looks like a great property and I hope a TUGger gets it!!!  It's up to 11 bids now...(by the same bidder???)

Best,

Greg


----------



## levatino (Aug 12, 2014)

I was staying in Princeville and had to drop someone off a the airport and, as a Wyndham owner, stopped by here to see a unit out of curiosity.

First I walked through the complex and it struck me as a development for lower income families/people (by Hawaii standards) and idiotic looking decorations strewn across the balconies left over from last Christmas.  Its surrounded by a neighboring property, and the parking and ambiance had all the charm of a high rise suburban ant farm.

When I arrived at the model unit, I thought it was extremely dated. The lock was practically coming off the door. I was unimpressed, to be kind.  When I told the front desk people I came from Princeville, they made a point to tell me the units where going to be refurbished.

It was hard for me to feel excited about the prospect of staying here, even with my Wyndham points (which I think I have a rather good $/point ratio).

my 2 cents,
P.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2014)

The entire resort is called the Kauai Beach Resort and it consists of the hotel, managed by Aqua, and the timeshare, managed by Wyndham.  Timeshare guests can use the very nice amenities at the hotel.  The hotel has the fancy pools, bars, and restaurants, that the timeshare side lacks.

Although they are newly redecorated, the TS's are not upscale, and they do not have that "busy/lots of activities" resort feel - so it's not for everybody.  

It's number one charm is the very close to the water 180 degree ocean front views, and that's why we love it.  We aren't "mega" resort people - over the years we have found that we much prefer a quiet condo experience - rather than a busy, crowded resort.  

*2 Lanai Views:*











*Hotel Pools*


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 13, 2014)

Lot's of great info here.  I knew it looked familiar but wasn't sure how or if it was related to the KBR.  We were told this was once a Hilton managed property.

We stayed there in an oceanfront room on our first trip to Kauai in Feb '13 and we loved it.  It was very nice and the views were great.  We didn't really care for the buffet/restaurant and did our own thing so we saved some money by not adding the buffet/person fee but the resort was very clean and the staff friendly and helpful.

The maint fee did seem a little high as I don't think we would go there every year and found that rentals could be found for less so I don't think its for us but good luck to whoever goes for it.

It's also in a great location especially if you will be spending much of your time on the east / north side beaches, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2014)

The Hotel used to be managed by Hilton, but for 2-3 years they have been managed by Aqua.  We have never eaten at the buffet, but the pool bar has good food at reasonable prices, and a fun atmosphere.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 13, 2014)

here is a resort map of the Beach Villas...






and another of the Kauai Beach Resort


----------



## artringwald (Aug 13, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> also, how can they manage to do closings for free & free transfers?



The seller, timesharemommy29, must have a timeshare resale business and charges owners that are willing to pay to get rid of their timeshare. I just lost bidding on a week at the Point at Poipu. The winning bid was $102. The seller has many other properties for sale, and has a good reputation.

Did anyone watch House Hunters when two guys were looking at a KBV unit? One of the guys was a real comedian.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Did anyone watch House Hunters when two guys were looking at a KBV unit? One of the guys was a real comedian.



I haven't seen that episode, although I do watch that show fairly often. Did they buy there?

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2014)

I did see that episode. I can't remember if that was the same one where they
Also looked at a condo at Kapaa Shores? They bought the one at Kapaa Shores if it was the same
Episode.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 13, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> This is a real steal, if someone wants to go for it.  Deeded oceanfront 2br annual with free closing.  This is not my unit, and I have no connection to the seller.  I just think it's a killer deal if anyone is shopping for the best of the best at KBV.


It may be a good deal for someone who has stayed at Kauai Beach Villas and knows this is what they want.

For someone who has never stayed there and "oceanfront" at a Hawaii resort sounds appealing, I would advise extreme caution.

We stayed in a second story, oceanfront Wyndham unit.  The view was excellent, but that was about the only attraction to the unit.  Wall mounted A/C units had been installed in the two bedrooms (bring earplugs because they are as loud as jet engines), but they could do nothing to alleviating the heat and humidity in the rest of the unit.  The trade winds just blew the heat and humidity around the rest of the condo.

As someone else noted, the rest of the resort is depressing by Hawaii standards.  The only thing that saved our vacation was the complimentary access to the MUCH nicer pool and amenities at the Kauai Beach Resort next door, but this privilege could be discontinued at anytime.

The beach is nice for strolling, but it is too rocky in the water for surfing or boogie boarding; we had to drive to other beaches for that.

Once was enough.  We will not ever be returning to the Kauai Beach Villas.

The auction is definitely a "buy to use" ownership; for anyone inclined to bid, just be sure that this is what you want to own and use.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 13, 2014)

slip said:


> I did see that episode. I can't remember if that was the same one where they
> Also looked at a condo at Kapaa Shores? They bought the one at Kapaa Shores if it was the same
> Episode.



It was the same episode. The Kapaa Shores unit was smaller, but was right on the ocean.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it's a good thing that we all don't want to go to the same resort, but it's amazing how widely tastes vary.  We have been to every Island in Hawaii, and many different resorts, including the big fancy Westins, but KBV is our favorite.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2014)

I looked at a unit in Kapaa Shores myself. I like the location but no a/c and 
They are leasehold. 

I agree with Denise on how everyone is a little different and I agree it's a good 
Thing. We almost bought at KBV but DW love to walk to town so Pono Kai won
Out and we love it there. The oceanfront units are great too. 58 days but whose
Counting.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with Denise about KBV.  Nobody ever said it was a fancy place, and those who don't like it are welcome to stay elsewhere. I have never found air circulation to be a problem, and if I want a swimmable beach, I'll go find one - which is exactly what guests at much fancier Kauai resorts also have to do. Meanwhile, I'll enjoy every minute of that remarkable oceanfront location.

My purpose in posting this auction in the first place was for those who may be  interested in owning at KBV.  I was not claiming the resort is or isn't anything more than exactly what it is.  If you're not interested, you're welcome to move along to another thread.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2014)

I was surprised to hear about the air circulation problem, as well.  When we stay there, there is always a stiff ocean breeze blowing through the unit - very pleasant.  We never even turn on the AC.  We just open the windows, and patio slider,  and crack the front door, and enjoy the Mother Nature's AC.

We do enjoy the hotel amenities, and also enjoy that fact that all the screaming kids are over there.  

I have seen lots of surfers and kite surfers in front of the resort - literally every day, but the surf and undertow are too rough for swimming most days.  However, if you want to boogie board, or just wade, if you cross the stream, and walk a few feet, there is miles of sandy beach to be had.  Directly in front of the resort, there is a lava deposit, so it's best to cross the stream and walk 50 yards south.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I was surprised to hear about the air circulation problem, as well.  When we stay there, there is always a stiff ocean breeze blowing through the unit - very pleasant.



When we were there, every day was 83-86F (80F by 10 a.m.) and 80%+ humidity.  Adding a stiff breeze just was not my idea of air-conditioned comfort, but it was better than no air circulation at all.

It was very comfortable at the KBR pool, though, which is where we spent most of our non-sightseeing time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 14, 2014)

I liked that little KBV pool when we stayed there on an exchange a few years back.  Pretty much had it all to ourselves, which was fine for us!  

Of course, we didn't get OF as exchangers, and that was expected, but you can always hope.  The unit wasn't fancy, but it was clean and the kitchen was nicely stocked.

Just avoid the 'Concierge' next to the front desk if you exchange in.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 14, 2014)

CO skier said:


> The auction is definitely a "buy to use" ownership; for anyone inclined to bid, just be sure that this is what you want to own and use.



I own at KBV -- but I do agree with this advice.  It's not for everyone.  Anyone expecting Westin/Marriott like accommodations will likely be disappointed.  Some people do prefer to have the AC running and there is no AC here in the main unit so be prepared.

While they don't come up as often as before, it is not ultra rare to find a oceanfront unit for sale here.  I've seen them off and on -- my recommendation is to rent (or at least visit) prior to buying so that you are not disappointed.  I can almost always find a unit for rent either on Wyndham Extra Vacations if I just want to spend a couple of nights there or on VRBO for longer stays.

-ryan


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 14, 2014)

If anyone is interested in trying out the Resort, Travelzoo has a deal going on right now...

*$399 -- Kauai 3-Night Oceanfront Escape for 2, Reg. $592*

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...=1826976_html_southern-california_deal:128881






*Update:  

THIS IS THE kAUAI BEACH RESORT (HOTEL) WHICH IS ADJACENT TO THE BEACH VILLAS*

they also have 5nt and more avail...

What's included & when
•Through Dec. 20, 2014
•$399 for three nights, $649 for five nights or $899 for seven nights
•Price is for two adults, plus up to two children 17 and younger stay free
•Accommodations in an oceanview room with a private lanai or balcony
•Complimentary shuttle service to and from Lihue airport, as well as area golf courses
•All stays include a $25 activity credit


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> If anyone is interested in trying out the Resort, Travelzoo has a deal going on right now...
> 
> *$399 -- Kauai 3-Night Oceanfront Escape for 2, Reg. $592*
> 
> http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deal...=1826976_html_southern-california_deal:128881




Take notice that this offer is at the Aqua hotel next door, not at the timeshare. It's a great hotel.

Dave


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 14, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Take notice that this offer is at the Aqua hotel next door, not at the timeshare. It's a great hotel.
> 
> Dave



sorry, that's what I meant by resort as in Kauai Beach Resort, vs the Kauai Beach Villas.

that's the pool area others had mentioned that you would have access to.

and if you have any issues re: wake up calls, talk to this guy, he'll take care of ya


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2014)

I like the hotel too - great place to add extra nights.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2014)

We enjoy having breakfast at the hotel's outdoor eating area on sunny mornings.  Looking across the grounds and pool area toward the ocean is a nice relaxing view. 

Then having Happy Hour drinks in late afternoon by the barefoot bar just up from the beach is a great way to relax before dinner.

I'll be back at KBV next month for another great vacation.  Looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2014)

Did a Tugger win the auction?  $832.88 with free closing is a great price for this unit!

Dave


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 18, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Did a Tugger win the auction?  $832.88 with free closing is a great price for this unit!
> 
> Dave



It depends if it came with free usage or not.  The title says free usage, but there is nothing in the auction details that discusses it so it does make me wonder if the seller is really going to pay usage for 2015.  It says first use in 2015, so if free usage is in the mix, it is a great deal.

Personally, I wasn't interested in the unit as I already own there, but I'm not a big fan of people posting links to "great deals" with respect to eBay auctions on here:

1. If everyone did that, it would clog up the board with auction references.  IMHO, this should go into the Sightings area where people need to pay to access.

2. It drives up the price for someone who is truly scouring eBay on a weekly basis looking for that particular property.

I think $800+ is near or above market for this property with ocean view given the rental pool that is available from owners if it does not include 2015 usage.

Nothing personal.  Just my personal opinion.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, I watched that auction, but a lot of people bid early and ran up the price.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yeah, I watched that auction, but a lot of people bid early and ran up the price.



I thought you might be interested if it included 2015 usage?  However, you mentioned you have 3 weeks already so it may be overkill.

I own 1 week at KBV and 1 week at Shearwater and I am nowhere close to retirement  -- so my wife would kill me if I picked up yet another week.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2014)

I was interested, but I thought the final price was too high, and of course, it's irritating when people bid early, and run the price up.

I have gotten my last 2 deeds (one bedroom ocean front) for free, so even for a 2 bdm., $800+ was a bit high.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I was interested, but I thought the final price was too high, and of course, it's irritating when people bid early, and run the price up.
> 
> I have gotten my last 2 deeds (one bedroom ocean front) for free, so even for a 2 bdm., $800+ was a bit high.



It only irritates you but it drives me totally Flipping crazy. 

Every once in a while the resort I want to buy comes up on eBay and I watch and watch until I pull my hair out because the bid gets way higher than it should.

Of course this is good for the sellers and one reason I won't deal with the sellers who use "private" auctions for timeshares.  Very easy for them to start running the price up when they see more than one bidder.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2014)

I guess I don't see why it matters if people bid early. They were obviously 
Going to bid higher than some people in this thread, what's the difference if
It's done early or latter? it's just like live auctions for some items I want,
Sometimes I out within 3 seconds because the bidding goes too high too fast.

I still think this was a good deal especially if the person got a free week they
Could use, whether it was 2014 or 2015. These don't come up that often and
Maybe the days if the really cheap or free ones are gone on these but you never
Know.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2014)

Bidding early runs up the price, because it snow balls.  One person bids, then someone else has to top them, and so on and so forth.  These people don't make one bid and then walk away and see what happens - they keep bidding again and again, every time someone out bids them.   It's like they don't realize that bidding multiple times over 10 days makes no difference - it's only their final bid that matters.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2014)

But maybe they were going to bid up to $2,000, they still think they got a
Good deal. I have seen bids go up over a thousand dollars in the last few 
Seconds. 

Does it matter that it ended at $800 in the first few days or the last
Few seconds, you weren't going to pay that much. I have tried it both ways, 
Bidding early and waiting until the end. Won some lost some, I really don't think 
It matters. For the past year I've just put in my max bid and leave it alone. No
Esnipe or anything and I still get the same results, sometimes no one else bids
And sometimes others bid and I win and other times I lose.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2014)

slip said:


> But maybe they were going to bid up to $2,000, they still think they got a
> Good deal. I have seen bids go up over a thousand dollars in the last few
> Seconds.
> 
> ...



Maybe they were going to bid up to $2,000 anyhow but if they didn't show any interest they may have got it for less than the final bid.

eBay suggests you put in your high bid and be done with it but I'm sure they say that tongue in cheek because as soon as you get outbid they let you know, and quickly tell you that you better bid again.

Here's why I bid in the last few seconds.  I saw a resort I wanted and was willing to pay around $650.  A couple people were bidding early but it was in the range below $40 then stopped somewhat lower than $100.

If I had put my bid in early, one of those bidders would have probably said, hmmm, I can bid a little higher and when he does my auto bid tops him again.  The bid keeps going up until it's over his limit.

I bid in the last 3 seconds so no one could see my bid and react to it in time to bid.  I got the unit for $103.50.  The exact same unit sold about a week ago for over $700.  In the latter case people were constantly out bidding each other to the end.

Even though I was willing to pay $650, no one was able to figure that out and they were never really in the race.  Had I bid early I'm sure I would have paid more than I did.  Not my top bid but I'm sure more than I paid.

Then add in the excitement and the snowball effect D talks about and it really gets up there.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2014)

All I'm saying is I think we're assuming a lot with the other bidder. You have
No idea what they would have done. Your right they may have gotten it for
Even less but again we don't really know. The example you give about the unit
Going for more a week before, I have a similar story that goes the complete
Opposite way and I bid early. Everybody has a way they bid and it works, I'm
Fine with that.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2014)

All the early bidding was done by 3 bidders, one of which was the only bidder for the first several days.  At the end, there were 4 bidders.  That leads me to think there was a snipe at the end that took it.

I started this thread because I've received messages from people asking about ownership at KBV, but who said they wanted a 2br oceanfront unit.  Since I'm not buying anymore timeshares, I rarely look at eBay anymore.  In this case, I did look, and fell across a 2br oceanfront annual with free closing and transfer.  It immediately caught my attention, because they rarely turn up, and certainly not with free closing.

That's a savings of several hundred dollars, since Wyndham has a $250 transfer fee, plus the cost to a closing company.  If the seller is typical of PCCs, they'd want to use their own closing company, who charges a greatly inflated price for the paperwork processing.  So at the end of the day, it'd be easy to spend $750 or more in paperwork costs to transfer the deed.  

To my mind, even without "free usage" (whatever that is supposed to mean) the bid price roughly covers the usual closing costs on a transfer at this resort.  (Figure they paid the average $750 closing fees, and a bid price of $82.88.) If the buyer wanted a 2br oceanfront annual, then I think they got a great deal.  A year or two down the road, this cost is amortized into the usage costs, and the ownership becomes basically free.

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree Dave. Three to five years ago these were more common on Ebay.
Lately you just don't see them come up too often. Maybe there will be some
More come up but we seem to see them less often and especially no closing.
I've noticed this with other resorts too.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 18, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> All the early bidding was done by 3 bidders, one of which was the only bidder for the first several days.  At the end, there were 4 bidders.  That leads me to think there was a snipe at the end that took it.


The auction ended at about 10 a.m. PDT August 18 (today).  The winning bid was entered at 11:32:12 August 14th (followed by eight more bids from the same bidder that were not triggered by higher bids).  This was no snipe.  Checking the "Show Automatic Bids" the bid history is just goofy.  The winning bidder entered bids of:

greater than (>) US $832.88 Aug-17-14 13:29:58 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-17-14 11:28:04 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-17-14 06:05:12 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-17-14 06:04:51 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-15-14 20:45:41 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-15-14 20:45:03 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-15-14 09:12:45 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-15-14 09:12:28 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-14-14 20:46:16 PDT 

>US $832.88 Aug-14-14 20:45:11 PDT 

>=US $832.88 Aug-14-14 11:32:12 PDT 


US $777.81 Aug-14-14 11:31:01 PDT 

US $777.80 Aug-14-14 06:07:27 PDT 

US $777.79 Aug-14-14 00:41:35 PDT 

US $777.78 Aug-13-14 22:42:27 PDT 

US $777.77 Aug-13-14 12:51:27 PDT 

US $666.67 Aug-13-14 12:49:33 PDT 

US $555.55 Aug-13-14 12:49:21 PDT 

US $444.44 Aug-13-14 12:49:00 PDT 


US $400.00 Aug-13-14 12:48:44 PDT 


US $355.00 Aug-13-14 12:48:44 PDT 


US $102.54 Aug-13-14 06:02:12 PDT 

US $102.53 Aug-12-14 21:07:23 PDT 

US $102.52 Aug-12-14 21:05:25 PDT 

US $102.50 Aug-12-14 18:49:12 PDT 

US $102.00 Aug-12-14 18:48:07 PDT 

US $101.50 Aug-12-14 18:44:07 PDT 

US $101.00 Aug-11-14 20:05:42 PDT 


US $100.00 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 

US $99.00 Aug-14-14 17:24:40 PDT 

US $97.00 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 


US $94.00 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 


US $89.00 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 


US $20.50 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 


US $10.50 Aug-11-14 20:05:22 PDT 


US $6.73 Aug-11-14 20:03:09 PDT 

US $6.72 Aug-11-14 20:02:48 PDT 

US $5.20 Aug-11-14 20:01:16 PDT 


US $5.00 Aug-11-14 20:00:56 PDT 


US $2.00 Aug-11-14 20:00:42 PDT 


US $1.00 Aug-11-14 20:00:34 PDT 


Bids of $444.44, $555.55, $666.67, $777.77 in the span of 1.5 minutes with no other active bids?  Then increasing their bid in one-cent increments for four bids when the minimum increment was $5.00?  Someone was playing games in this auction.  Maybe the second place bidder gets a Second Chance offer from the seller, or this auction may be coming around again in the near future.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2014)

You're very likely right.  I didn't get that deeply into it.

However it got to the final number, assuming it was a legit bidder and not a shill, I still think they got a good price for what they bought.  If it was a shill, then as you say, we'll be seeing it all again.

I won't beat a dead horse over this one, and if the auction rolls around again, I won't post here about it being on eBay.  That way if a Tugger does win the auction, they'll have done it all on their own.  I'm done doing their homework for them. 

Dave





CO skier said:


> The auction ended at about 10 a.m. PDT August 18 (today).  The winning bid was entered at 11:32:12 August 14th (followed by eight more bids from the same bidder that were not triggered by higher bids).  This was no snipe.  Checking the "Show Automatic Bids" the bid history is just goofy.  The winning bidder entered bids of:
> 
> greater than (>) US $832.88 Aug-17-14 13:29:58 PDT
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope I'm not jinxing myself here, but after watching this auction go for $832 I decided to get serious about buying a couple more KBV deeds and I got two on ebay. I've paid and returned the paperwork and I'm just waiting for the deeds to be recorded, so hopefully, they will go through.

Ocean Front 1 bdm. - $0 total 
(The ebay Ad was messed up with pictures/description of the wrong resort, but estoppel was correct.)

Ocean Front 2 bdm. - $19 total (Buy it now for $19)

So.....it can be done!


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 7, 2014)

That is fantastic and they will not be taken away from you with the ROFR clause like with your Maui Westin resort or others.

You need to go in the spring one time and see the whales.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2014)

iconnections said:


> That is fantastic and they will not be taken away from you with the ROFR clause like with your Maui Westin resort or others.
> 
> You need to go in the spring one time and see the whales.



As soon as DH retires too - in about 12-18 mos.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2014)

Denise, I'm really happy for you.  I know you're trying to buy 52 deeds there, so you can t/s full-time. You're well on your way! 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Denise, I'm really happy for you.  I know you're trying to buy 52 deeds there, so you can t/s full-time. You're well on your way!
> 
> Dave



I think it would be cheaper just to buy one of the full-ownership condos, because the MF is less!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 7, 2014)

We own oceanfront at Hono Koa on Maui, and I just watched an auction for that unit type (there are only 4 oceanfront) go for $121 or so about two nights ago.  Of course it was + closing and $550 transfer fee to management (ripoff fee).  I actually set a snipe to bid on it but I talked to Rick and he said I need to let these go from now on.  How many can we use?  And the MF's are $1,550 per week (we already own 3).


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats Denise.

I also did see a 2 unit (2 bed/ 2ba) auction go with 2014 usage paid for under $200 -- wow!  Although by the time it actually transfers, I doubt there will be much left for 2014 -- but still a good deal!

The title said 1 bed, but the unit on the listing is a 2 bed oceanfront.

I just completed my stay there in H10 last Friday -- it was beautiful waking up to the ocean waves every morning.  

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2014)

H10 is a great location - glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2014)

What are the fees for the Kauai Villas 2 bed?  Sold our Pono Kai because it was not what I had hoped.


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 8, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What are the fees for the Kauai Villas 2 bed?  Sold our Pono Kai because it was not what I had hoped.



It's about $1435 for 2014 (plus about $60 TOT collected at checkout).  I don't have the exact number with me as I am still in Maui.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> H10 is a great location - glad you enjoyed it!



Thanks Denise.  Appreciate your tip to purchase at KBV as it really is beautiful.  My wife was not pleased when we pulled up as the door to the unit really looked quite beaten up -- but she was thrilled to be so close to the ocean.

I loved the location and prefer the guarantee of a view at KBV.  My wife prefers the luxury of the Westins, even without the view.  Although I have warned her that we have been lucky to not trade into the dreaded parking lot view at WPORV or WKORV - not sure how she would feel if we got one of those units.

We are at WKORV-N right now.  We have a nice view of the ocean (albeit past a vacant lot) from building 7.  They are doing some renovation work upstairs in the building so hopefully it won't be too noisy.  But I'm not complaining as I am pleased with the trade into here.

-ryan


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> My wife was not pleased when we pulled up as the door to the unit really looked quite beaten up -- but she was thrilled to be so close to the ocean.
> 
> -ryan




Ryan, I think the reason things seem so beat up is BECAUSE of the proximity to the ocean. The salt air and spray can be pretty destructive.  It's the trade off for being that close to the water. But once you're past the door, the interior and that awesome view should have made up for it. I sure does for me. 

I vacation on the Oregon Coast regularly, and I've seen that same kind of condition to things many times.  Metal gets rusty, wood gets weathered very fast - it's the wear and tear caused by the weather.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Sep 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I hope I'm not jinxing myself here, but after watching this auction go for $832 I decided to get serious about buying a couple more KBV deeds and I got two on ebay. I've paid and returned the paperwork and I'm just waiting for the deeds to be recorded, so hopefully, they will go through.
> 
> Ocean Front 1 bdm. - $0 total
> (The ebay Ad was messed up with pictures/description of the wrong resort, but estoppel was correct.)
> ...



Was this the $19 KBV auction?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Pah...61401083847?pt=Timeshares&hash=item25944117c7

It occurred to me that this and the OP auction were deeded as OF units, but they are "floating" weeks (and "floating units?").  With most "floating" timeshares, the deeded week and unit are only for inventory control and there is no guarantee about what unit will be assigned.

KBV were mostly fixed weeks(?)  If it was converted to "floating weeks" then the underlying, guaranteed reservation would be only for the specific unit and week(?)  This would be fine if this is exactly the week desired.  If a floating week is reserved, though, could not any unit of the equivalent size (not necessarily an OF unit) be assigned, or are OF units guaranteed if deeded for OF?

Only those who absolutely know the answers to these questions should consider one of these auctions or risk serious disappointment.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2014)

I got the estoppel and confirmed directly with Wyndham before completing the purchase.  

In Hawaii, it's common to have floating weeks with deeded _views_.  At this resort all weeks float 1-52, but the view is deeded.  They were not sold as "fixed," weeks, but there are a good number of full ownership condos intermingled with the timeshare units.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is a 2fer in a 1 bedroom OF (F building) unit for $1.00 (transfer fees included, but the $2870 2014 MF are part of the purchase price, and it is unlikely the timeshare can transfer in time to make a 2014 reservation).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Pah...61413293592?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2594fb6618

Caveat emptor.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 10, 2014)

CO skier said:


> Here is a 2fer in a 1 bedroom OF (F building) unit for $1.00 (transfer fees included, but the $2870 2014 MF are part of the purchase price, and it is unlikely the timeshare can transfer in time to make a 2014 reservation).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Pah...61413293592?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2594fb6618
> 
> Caveat emptor.



Confusing ad, as the headline states it's a 1 BD, but below it says it's a 2 BD and two weeks.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2014)

MuranoJo said:


> Confusing ad, as the headline states it's a 1 BD, but below it says it's a 2 BD and two weeks.



The title is likely wrong.  Unit F11 is a 2 bedroom. 

As Denise says, there are only deeded view types at KBV, and units float within the view type.  2br units are either lagoon view or ocean view.  F Building is an ocean view building.  So the owner of these two weeks has the ability to reserve a unit for two weeks a year in F, G, or H building. Kind of nice, if you want to stay there two weeks every year.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 11, 2014)

Aloha,
We have decided to not bid.  In response to a question, the 2014 MFs are paid by seller.
The deed ICN indicates that the two weeks are on one deed

Dear ...... (our ebay name)
2014 paid by seller and F11-42&43-EO
- vaca4life2

This is one helluva an opportunity at the right price for someone who plans to use rather than trade
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2014)

I just couldn't resist....


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 11, 2014)

another one?

WOW!!  congrats


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah - I couldn't resist such a good deal!  Of course I have no idea what I am going to do with the 2014 usage, but since it's free, I'm sure I can figure something out!  Hopefully, I can get the seller to make a reservation for me.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 12, 2014)

I donated a week I couldn't rent (it was banked at htse) or use to a charity auction and it sold for $1700, so I have the tax deduction as well as helping my charity.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 12, 2014)

Tiger said:


> I donated a week I couldn't rent (it was banked at htse) or use to a charity auction and it sold for $1700, so I have the tax deduction as well as helping my charity.



Check the IRS rules or talk to you tax advisor before trying to take that deduction.

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/TUG_Taxes_and_Timeshares.html

Read the last part of the section called donating your TS to charity.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yeah - I couldn't resist such a good deal!  Of course I have no idea what I am going to do with the 2014 usage, but since it's free, I'm sure I can figure something out!  Hopefully, I can get the seller to make a reservation for me.




You amaze me. And I'm kind of jealous a bit.   

Dave


----------



## baf99 (Sep 12, 2014)

Is the unit in the original post back up for auction?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-PAHIO-AT-KAUAI-BEACH-VILLAS-FREE-2015-USAGE-CLOSING-AND-TRANSFER-/141400087083?pt=Timeshares&hash=item20ec1a1a2b

The  unit number and week are the same.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

I think they just copied the Ad.  They seem to have a large inventory of these lately.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yeah - I couldn't resist such a good deal!  Of course I have no idea what I am going to do with the 2014 usage, but since it's free, I'm sure I can figure something out!  Hopefully, I can get the seller to make a reservation for me.




Denise, congrats I'm so happy for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who extended congratulations!


----------



## baf99 (Sep 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I think they just copied the Ad.  They seem to have a large inventory of these lately.



So if one wanted to be certain of getting ocean front the seller should be contacted. There is nothing in the ad saying "oceanfront" or "oceanview". Caveat Emptor as always.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2014)

Or you have to know the OF unit numbers AND of course, ALWAYS get an estoppel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

